# Relationship between 'real' and 'gym' cycling



## Chiefwiggum (4 Jun 2008)

I try to go to the gym a couple of times a week, but have recently changed my workout as the use of weights was increasng my weight.

I now do purely cardio type activities ie. cycling, treadmill etc as primarily I want to lose weight, being a fairly chunky ex front row rugby player.

When I cycle for real I find that I can cover longer distances in a quicker time than if I cover the same distance on the gym 'bikes'. Is this purely down to factors such as boredom when static cycling or is there a real difference in the activities even though the actions are broadly similar. I tend to use a distance or hilly program in the gym where as any ride local will have some undulations.

Is this a common experience or is it just me!


----------



## spandex (4 Jun 2008)

The gym is not the best way to get fit as you have found out you can ride longer and faster when your on the road. It is right riding on the road and going running are better for you then going to the gym. The thing is if you are looking to lose weight from riding you need to spin. Ie not push as hard to go fast but spin faster to go faster that is why single speeds are so good and why most of the pro riders ride single speeds in there down time. the faster you spin the better it is for your cardio.


----------



## Smeggers (4 Jun 2008)

Ive noticed from my HR Monitor, I average getting on for 10bpm more on the "real" bike than a full (hard) gym session over about 1 1/2 hours.

Also the programs on gym bikes are usually in KM and not accurate at all. I just see them as numbers relative to each other (ie between sessions).


----------



## Wobbly John (4 Jun 2008)

We did a charideeee ride on Gym bikes a while ago. I found that I can do sub 17 minute 10's (ten miles) on the gym bikes. 

I wish I could do that on the road. 










...Oh, and if you put our gym bike resistance up to maximum, and then sprint,





they start to smell of burning.


----------



## yenrod (4 Jun 2008)

Gyms are for poseurs !


----------



## lifeson (4 Jun 2008)

WRT using weights, (i'm no expert BTW) but you can still use weights but not build muscle mass by using lighter weights but doing more repetitions, heavy weights will build strength and bulk light weights will build endurance and I can definitely say my regime of squats with handbelss has helped my climbing no end with stronger hamstrings

I think the cross trainer is more usefull for cycling than a gym bike!


----------



## jashburnham (6 Jun 2008)

Sod gyms. Much easier in gyms, no wind no "rolling" gradients, no traffic, no differing road surfaces no adverse weather. Plus in a gym you can just give up when the going gets tough, if you're out on the bike and 40 miles from home then giving up is just not an option. I tried spinning a few times and hated it, loud music, stupid uncomfortable bikes and loudmouthed antipodeans. I now commute on a singlespeed and it is a far better workout.


----------



## Perry (26 Jun 2008)

I go to the gym 5 days a week. I do a 2 mile run in 16 mins then hit the weights.

I stopped the run and used the bike to travel to work 6.5 miles each way.

Within a week my belly was flatter. 

My energy levels were also a lot better, in and out of the gym.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Jun 2008)

I dislike gym bikes, but love treadmill running - so much easier than road running...


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jun 2008)

Just to differ a little - I did a lot of gym work in the build up to Mont Ventoux. It was a way of finding out what level of effort / discomfort / pain I could tolerate for an hour in a controlled environment. Plus it was cold, wet and 'orrible outside.

I didn't enjoy it much, though, and I haven't been back since.


----------



## Losidan (1 Jul 2008)

I totally agree about gyms being nothing like as tough...

I use a mag air rower and I am at a point where I can sustain a high speed on the hardest resistance for 45 mins plus. I have some free weights which I use too...

Just had my first bike ride tonight on my mtb...After 15 mins I was completely knackered and my legs begging for mercy....Christ i wish I had never given up all those years ago....There just is no substitute for being out on the road.


----------



## Plax (1 Jul 2008)

I've given up on the gym too. It was just a place for local chavs to hang out by the weights. I only tended to go on the treadmill anyway, and occassionally the rowing machine or cross trainer. In peak times though they restricted you to 20 minutes on each machine. What's the point in that? You're only just warming up after 20 minutes on the treadmill! I have a loathing for the exercise bikes. Boring, and usually has somebodies sweaty arse marks on them. Yuk.


----------



## Albert (21 Jul 2008)

The gym is boring, but has its uses.
1 - It allows you to work on all those muscles that cycling doesn't reach.
2 - Social variety.


----------

